# kung sino ka man.deserve mo naman talaga na walang



## Jowtiger

Hi everyone,

Could someone help me with this please
*kung sino ka man.deserve mo naman talaga na walang mag-mahal sayo*

From my attempt I think this person is saying to whom ever,  that they are nothing or shallow and no one can love them, is that correct?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jkris

Not Quite
*Whoever you are, you really deserve that no one will love you.*
or 
*you don't deserve anyone to love you*
Something like that.
Who would say such a thing?


----------



## Jowtiger

Thanks for the help jkris


It was my friend sending that comment to someone that hurt her girfriend and she was pretty upset with them to say the least, hence the comment. 

Thanks again


----------

